# Burning wood from the inside out!



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw a post by someone about a inside out candle. And thought it looked really cool.

You take a dry log. Drill at least a 1" hole in it strait down but not all the way through the log. Then a second hole threw the side connecting to the first hole. Melt wax in it and light it with a torch (I used diesel fuel as that was all I had) The hole ends up becoming a chimney drawing air through it to keep the fire burning. And depending on the size of the log can burn for a hour or three.

Here's the link to the pictures that showed me how to make it.

http://picasaweb.google.com/nutfool/InsideOutCandle?authkey=Gv1sRgCKH54bulyoycRA#


We tried it this weekend UP north and it was great! We forgot the drill at home. So my brother bore cut them with his chainsaw







The birch worked out the best. The log to the front was maple but still a little wet. The spruce log worked well and so did a cedar.






Once the candles burnt mostly up we made a bonfire out of them






Billy


----------



## Fishhead (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool.... Gonna have to give it a rip this summer.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2010)

I save any hollow logs of lower grade firewood for just this purpose. Just set it on top of a few blocks of wood in the firepit and let er rip. For some reason it's even more fun than a regular campfire.


----------



## corrupt (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5044912_make-swedish-log-candle.html

Same idea as a swedish log candle. I was in germany several years ago during christmas and the streets were lined with theses. They are very nice to look at. Also good for cooking aswell, although i havent tried this yet


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Fishhead

I was surprised that the flames shot up so far. 

Cool Steve

I'll have to save some of mine. It dosen't seem to through as much head a a campfire. Be great for when its hot out and you want a fire.

Thats really cool too Corrupt!

Billy


----------



## mimilkman1 (Apr 26, 2010)

We always take a hollow log at deer camp and set it on a hot bed of coals. Once the fire gets so hot it comes out the top, changes colors even sounds like a jet engine at times. One of the keys is to keep air flowing from underneath by the coals, it's very cool. Nice to relax and have a few frostys and enjoy.

Kyle


----------



## Ductape (Apr 26, 2010)

Welp.............. I know what I'm doing tomorrow !


----------



## LT100 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Swedish Candle*

I posted a short thread about seeing a Swedish Candle for the first time a few months ago. Looks like you have made pretty much the same thing I was talking about, just a little different twist on the process. Here is the link to the original post that has a link to someones method for making them. They are a lot of fun don't require much tending once they get going.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=127374&highlight=swedish+candle


Enjoy.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 27, 2010)

Sweet Kyle

I'll have to try a log as well as the rounds!!!!

Cool Ductape

Let er rip!!!

Thanks LT100

Billy


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 27, 2010)

That is a really cool idea. My wife hates the 55 gal. drum fires.


----------



## Blackjack1234 (Apr 27, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> I save any hollow logs of lower grade firewood for just this purpose. Just set it on top of a few blocks of wood in the firepit and let er rip. For some reason it's even more fun than a regular campfire.



My mom calls them 'love logs'.


----------



## cedarman (Apr 27, 2010)

so is the fire you see in the pics coming from the burning wood or the wax?

does the fire go out once the wax is burnt or does the wood keep burning?

how much wax????????? do you fill the hole up solid?? 

damn neat idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deeker (Apr 27, 2010)

Now I will have to try it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 27, 2010)

cedarman said:


> does the fire go out once the wax is burnt or does the wood keep burning?



The wood keeps burning. The wax is just to get the wood started.




cedarman said:


> how much wax????????? do you fill the hole up solid??





Nope. Just enough to act as a starter. A bit of wax for the "candle", and the "wick" is the wood itself.



cedarman said:


> damn neat idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!





yep.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 27, 2010)

You could prolly skip the wax if you filled up the vertical hole with diesel and let it soak for a few days before drilling or cutting the horizontal air vent hole.
I think I'll try a few and see, neat idea.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 27, 2010)

Pretty cool, Now to find a log dry enough to try it. LOL!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Rudedog

Cool Blackjack1234



cedarman said:


> so is the fire you see in the pics coming from the burning wood or the wax?
> 
> does the fire go out once the wax is burnt or does the wood keep burning?
> 
> ...



I didn't have any wax so I poured diesel in it until it came out the side hole. In the picture the birch and spruce had burnt up the diesel and were just burning wood but the maple was still burning on diesel.

Thanks BlueRidgeMark!



indiansprings said:


> You could prolly skip the wax if you filled up the vertical hole with diesel and let it soak for a few days before drilling or cutting the horizontal air vent hole.
> I think I'll try a few and see, neat idea.



I poured it in and lighted it right away. No need to wait for it to soak in.



> Deeker: Now I will have to try it.



Thats what I said now I am looking for more dry rounds and hollow logs



> Blazin:	Pretty cool, Now to find a log dry enough to try it. LOL!



Ya got that right!

Billy


----------



## trax (Apr 28, 2010)

Same principle as a sawdust stove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj7X9X8LTe0


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 28, 2010)

trax said:


> Same principle as a sawdust stove
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj7X9X8LTe0



That is pretty cool. I've been googling the how to's on this the last half hour.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 28, 2010)

trax said:


> Same principle as a sawdust stove
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj7X9X8LTe0



Now that's a fine idea. Between the sawdust from my wood shop and the woodpile, I could keep that stove running quite awhile. I wonder if chainsaw chips from a well sharpened chain are too big to work.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 28, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Now that's a fine idea. Between the sawdust from my wood shop and the woodpile, I could keep that stove running quite awhile. I wonder if chainsaw chips from a well sharpened chain are too big to work.



Just guessing, but I think the moisture of the saw chips, and not the size would be the major holdup in a design like this. Not to mention the fact that at least for me, saw chips are usually found spread on dirt, grass, mud, snow, and other not so flammable stuff and hard to separate from it.

Kinda neat though, maybe a baby version to heat my saw stuff shed I've been meaning to get built.


----------



## mga (Apr 28, 2010)

LT100 said:


> I posted a short thread about seeing a Swedish Candle for the first time a few months ago. Looks like you have made pretty much the same thing I was talking about, just a little different twist on the process. Here is the link to the original post that has a link to someones method for making them. They are a lot of fun don't require much tending once they get going.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=127374&highlight=swedish+candle
> 
> ...



thanks for the re-link. i was just thinking of making one of those today for the campfires.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 28, 2010)

I just cut up a 30-inch-diameter white pine that blew over on our lake property and planned to split up the wood for campfire ring wood, but now I think I'll cut a few Swedish candles. We've got a big family GTG there over Memorial Day Weekend, and they'll be just the thing. I wonder if jamming a couple parrafin/sawdust firestarters (about the size of a golf ball) down the center will be enough fuel. Otherwise, lighter fluid or charcoal lighter. I hate the stink of diesel.


----------



## taylor6400 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. I saw this yesterday. I have had some old dead elm cut up for a year that i left in longer 3ft lengths for campfire wood thats been sitting around for a year so i ripped a couple in 1/4ths last night like the Swedish Candle link. Only in quarters because the log was only about 10" diameter. First weekend camping this weekend too. Perfect timing. Curious to see how it works!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 30, 2010)

That sawdust stove is pretty cool Trex. It would be great for someone with a woodshop!

So many cool things to do and so little time.

Billy


----------



## corrupt (Mar 29, 2011)

Bit of a blast from the past but i did end up trying this. Got a log put 4 cuts in it, then shoved about 4 or 5 fire lighters down the center with a stick and away she went.
Lasted about 6 hours so well worth the minimal effort, and was really nice to sit around on a cool night and drink some rum.
Next time I will make the cut even closer to the bottom as it really does not burn down at all just sideways.

and since we all like pics


----------



## Mike PA (Mar 29, 2011)

I've done a few of these. The key is DRY wood. I have cut an X through the wood to about 4" from the bottom and used lighter fluid to light it. Doesn't really matter how you start it - wax, diesel, noodles... The candles work very well and are pretty cool to look at. I have a few set aside for camping this summer.


----------

